# [IRC] Seeking 2 or 3 players for new campaign



## Vaxalon (Nov 17, 2004)

The PC's are members of the Royal Irregular Guard, composed mainly of "adventurer" types.  They do all kinds of "special" missions for the Crown, and have something of a "three musketeers" reputation.  The PC's have been commanded to transport one of the King's younger princesses, Amtienne, from the capitol to the Tower of Reyenzan, a mysterious fortress on the edge of the kingdom.  She is to be married to the son of Lady Vorzu, the mistress of Reyenzan, a long-time ally of the King.  This is to be done in secret, as there are many who want to interfere in the strengthening of ties between the two leaders.  For this reason, the PC's have been specifically instructed that the princess's virtue and reputation must remain completely unsullied.  In
addition, they are to guard the considerable dowry that she will be bringing with her.  The PC's are to witness the marriage, and then return to the Capitol.

I will be looking for two to four players, age 18+, who can play once a week, from 8-11pm eastern US time, in IRC.  RSVP with whichever evenings are available to you.

I'm stipulating 18+ for "mature themes".  It won't be a nonstop sexfest, but "Encyclopedia Arcane: Nymphology" is one of the sources I'm drawing on.

The setting is a generic fantasy universe.  We'll be using Dungeons and Dragons 3.5 unless the players who show up want something else instead.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Vax, were'nt you an undefeated Iron DM 2 or three times in a row?


----------



## Vaxalon (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes, but it has been a while - a year or two at least.  I don't think anyone remembers it.  You know what they say, "What have you done *lately*."


----------



## Vaxalon (Nov 19, 2004)

*How I'll be handling RP skills*

Check out this link to get an idea of how I'll be handling RP in this campaign...

http://www.3rdedition.org/articles/viewer.asp?ID=53


----------

